# Eagle River generator fail



## rickpaulos (Jul 3, 2014)

I did a quick video and put it on youtube.

I bought this new at Menards a few years ago. Used it about 15 hours before it failed. I was running my backup sump pump during the lastest power failure, trying to keep my basement from flooding.
Pump motor is rated at 6 amps, 120vac. 720 watts. 
Generator is rated at 800 continuous, 1200 peak.
I guess running at 90% of capacity was just too much. I suspect the varnish melted on the coil windings. The AC output is now 14.4 vac. DC output is 1.4 vdc.
I checked all the wiring (good), connectors (good), bridge rectifier (good), spark ignition capacitor (good).
The motor runs fine.






Same basic model as sold at Harbor Freight as Chicago Electric and scores of other brands. I've even seen them with Honda labels (probably faked).


----------

